# Drawbacks to Timbrens



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Just last night installed Timbrens in my 2500. NOticed that once i let the truck off the jack, the timbrens are compressed a slight bit w/out the plow on. Does this mean that I have no suspension travel now in the front of the truck. or, do the timbrens still flex enough to give me some travel even w/out the plow. are there any negative thoughts on them?

thanks.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

They are supposed to sit on the lower arm. They will compress and give you enough travel but you will feel the truck handling a little stiffer. 

Mine squeek. They move around in the mounting cup. Very annoying. I shot them with a little silicone and now their quiet.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

yes, they sit on that little ridge on the lower arm. i just didnt think they were supposed to be in contact w/ the lower arm on a 2500 w/out the plow........


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't remember if they are supposed to be touching at rest, but yes, you still have suspension travel. I think you will have the same amount of travel as in a stock suspension. They will compress just like the stock bumpstops do.
Since you are already resting on them I would say that you need to adjust the torsion bars. My truck was resting on the bumpstops stock for some reason. The adjusting bolts weren't even touching the keys. Perhaps the previous owner messed with them, perhaps it came from the factory that way, I don't know.
Anyway, adjust the torsion bars to give yourself a little gap before the Timbrens are contacted and you will have a better ride unloaded and the Timrens will only act with the additional weight, as they are supposed to.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

so getmore, that means i'll need an alignment also, correct?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cons, they shorten the travel of the suspension. if your bottoming out (resting on the timbrens) you are putting a lot of extra stress on the front axle. but, I guess if heaver springs or torsion bars are out of the question what are you going to do?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You don't need an alignment. They just effect your suspension not the alignment of the tires to the road. It is a good idea to have one done once in a while just to make certain you don't chew up $150+ tires before their time.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

so, should i turn the bars up asome, or just leave it alone.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Turn Them Up*

Its ok to turn them up some without an allignment, but if you go too much, you should get one...so here is what you do, lift the front of the truck off the ground so the tires hang. Go under with a wrench and twist the torsion bar bolts.....COUNT THE TURNS.........Usually 5 or 6 will be sufficiant. I dont know the truth of this, but i was told that if you go more than 7 you should get it alligned>>>?>???? but i donno abouty that. GOOD LUCKL


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

can you go as far as 5 or 6 w/out an alignment. i thought anything over 4 needed one...........


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

How do they put additional strain on the axle if they are resting on the a-arm? They are supposed to be in contact with the lower control arm at rest, unloaded. They act almost as a progressive spring. If they are not in contact with it, your ride is going to be much more harsh.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

They are supposed to rest on the a arm. your factory bumpstops are supposed to rest on the a arm. They are not putting any strain on the truck. 

Number of turns dosnt mean squat. Its all about the hight that your vehicle is raised over factory. Your CV joints should be pretty close to parallel with the road. You should not raise the front end of your truck more than 1.5" or so over factory hight. A little bit of a crank probably wont make much difference to alignment but if you put an inch on it I would at least have it checked. Its hight that is the factor not cranks. If you crank your bars till the adjusting bolts bottom out and put a plow on and it goes back to stock hight guess what? Your at stock hight, alignment is the same.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I have always turned my bolts in one or two turns and that stiffened the front end up enough to carry the plow. I'm surprised to hear some guys turn theirs in five or six turns. You must achieve about a 4" lift.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

My Timbrens just barely touch w/o the plow on. The factory bump stops did not, nor do they on my other truck which is stock.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

firstclasslawn said:


> Its ok to turn them up some without an allignment, but if you go too much, you should get one...so here is what you do, lift the front of the truck off the ground so the tires hang. Go under with a wrench and twist the torsion bar bolts.....COUNT THE TURNS.........Usually 5 or 6 will be sufficiant. I dont know the truth of this, but i was told that if you go more than 7 you should get it alligned>>>?>???? but i donno abouty that. GOOD LUCKL


 I was told that, the more you crank your torshion bars, the squirrel'er your steering becomes.

Gene


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

My experience...
Day one... 4 turns right / 4.5 left side to level across
11k miles later
No problems
Normal Chop, no edge wear
I Rotate every 2 oil changes


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nope. Mine are maxed out (almost) and the only downside is the ride is a bit stiffer. But I don't care as it's a work truck!



gene gls said:


> I was told that, the more you crank your torshion bars, the squirrel'er your steering becomes.
> 
> Gene


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

gene gls said:


> I was told that, the more you crank your torshion bars, the squirrel'er your steering becomes.
> 
> Gene


you will need an alignment as soon as you crank on the bars you have a set ride height the higher you go thr more role you put on your front tires making your tires go bad that could be what makes the steering mess up.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

They do flex, but I have found with Timbrens its a rougher ride.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

This is the CORRECT WAY the Timbrens are suppose to work. They are not to come into play UNTIL there is weight on the truck.

You are suppose to have a normal ride using just your springs. There is suppose to be about a 1/2 -1/4 inch gap between the timbrens and axle.
This way, you`re not getting a rougher ride w/o the weight.

It will still be ok if there is no clearance, you`ll just be getting a harsher ride.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Totaly dissagree with you JMO. I have drove around with the adjusting bolts outa my torsion bars for drag racing and it didnt ride rough. Timbrens should be just contacting. A torsion bar is not a progressive spring, it needs the facotry rubber(or a timbren) to work properly


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I agree with Ratlover. 

As for adjusting the torsion bars. Mine are both about a half a turn from bottoming out and my Timbrens are in constant contact with the lower a-arm. The truck still does not sit level and it rides great, BETTER than stock if you ask me. Less of an off center feel. Over railroad tracks it does get a little hop, but nothing that will knock your teeth out. I did not need an alignment. I had it checked at the dealer and it came back in spec. When the blade is up, the truck drops about an inch or so, and this is WITH the proper ballst. My angles are all visually ok as well. 

One thing to remember is that GM has a million differnt suspension set ups so my truck CAN and WILL be different from some of you other guys. Do a search for the pics I did on my installation, there is a pic of the Timbren at rest with no blade and one with it on and raised. 

Good luck.


----------

